# funny wood working videos



## tomb

Found this series of wood working videos that incorperate humor with woodworking.:thumbsup::laughing:

woodchoppintime.com


----------



## cabinetman

Some cool videos. Thanks for posting.












 







.


----------



## MrWoodworking

Velly Velly Intellesting.


----------



## R.J.

That's good! sorry I do not understand what he says.:smile:


----------



## johnpttrsn

[FONT=&quot]Wooden flooring in bathrooms is surely possible but the wooden floors in the bathroom need extra care to be taken if you want to save its polished shine, and i have heard bamboo wood is ideal for flooring of bathroom's but you surely need good <Hardwood Refinishing Services for that.


----------



## gus

johnpttrsn said:


> [FONT=&quot]Wooden flooring in bathrooms is surely possible but the wooden floors in the bathroom need extra care to be taken if you want to save its polished shine, and i have heard bamboo wood is ideal for flooring of bathroom's but you surely need good <Hardwood Refinishing Services for that.


seriously man? you are way too blatant. spam is not welcome here as i am sure you likely know already.


----------



## NILESH MISTRY

Jai shri krishna to all my carpenter brothers
i'm new here
and a woodworker from india


----------



## NILESH MISTRY

Hi frnds i'm new to woodworkingtalk.com


----------

